# Moggy perch are heating up



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

You're gonna need a bigger auger.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> You're gonna need a bigger auger.



Ya john,,,, I was looking for the chainsaw & a 3'x3' hole!?

lol,,, Now THAT explains the other pic too! ;>)


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

You didn't keep that dink did you?


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

hahaah blow up fish ?


----------



## Bass-N-Buck (Jan 6, 2011)

Ice thickness, depth, bait? Quit bragging


----------



## WETSHIRT (Jun 29, 2012)

That must be one of those Nile perch I read about. Didn't know they got ice in Egypt! Climate change??


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

And everyone said Moggie ain’t got no big fish anymore, huh, we know better. Now everyone is going to be breaking out their Muskie rods for Perch. And you didn’t black out your spot so they are going to be all over there.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

That look's like one "HELLAVA" spawner,hope you put it back!!!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Perch eggs are good fried up, he didn’t turn her loose.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

guppygill said:


> Perch eggs are good fried up, he didn’t turn her loose.


My mother use to fry them up also.I could never work up the courage to try them.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

perch and walleye eggs are good fry them in butter with shroons


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

If you could manage to pull a fish like that through the hole you might not have to worry about scaling it.


----------

